# Project: Nightfire



## jellyrole (May 13, 2009)

Okay, this is my first water rig so please be patient with me on this one.

Check out my site for other cool reviews and such!

Parts:
i7 920 C0
EVGA X58 3x SLI - Can't afford the Classified
OCZ Platinum 1600
Western Digital 640GB
InWin 1200W Commando
Writemaster DVD

Cooler Master HAF 932
Koolance 350 CPU Block
Swiftech QPR320 - 3xRed LED Yates(Push) & 3xDelta Awesomes(Pull)
EK400 Reservoir - Thanks Eddy for the discount!
MCP655 Pump
Fesser 1/2" UV Red Tubing
2xDual UV 12" Cathode Kits
2xDual Red 12" Cathode Kits
Scythe 140mm to replace the exhaust
UV Red molex kit from Mountain Mods
2xRed Led fittings for the reservoir
3xRed LED 230mm Cooler Master fans - Thanks for these!
1xKrylon Black Paint
1xSilver Killcoil from Petras

Right now I'm waiting for parts, but I did get my tubing and already had a UV kit so I took a picture of that.


----------



## icon1 (May 13, 2009)

damn that ek 400 res. is huge man! 
looks like a promising build


----------



## denice25 (May 13, 2009)

looks good...


----------



## jellyrole (May 15, 2009)

Got some parts yesterday:


----------



## icon1 (May 15, 2009)

nice!!! keep it coming m8... looking good


----------



## MKmods (May 15, 2009)

well I like the first pict so far

is the hold down plate on the Koolance 350 upside down?


----------



## jellyrole (May 15, 2009)

I'm not sure yet, I just set it on there for a pic.


----------



## MKmods (May 15, 2009)

it dosent matter but I think the other side should be smoother and look nicer.
(lol, ur picts are a lot nicer than mine)

Looking forward to this build.


----------



## _jM (May 15, 2009)

MKmods said:


> well I like the first pict so far
> 
> is the hold down plate on the Koolance 350 upside down?



yea, its upside down 

Looks like a good build from the specs and what pix there are so far. Keep us posted!


----------



## BOBDBONE (May 16, 2009)

That first pic looks like computer art sort of. 

Can't wait to see some more pics of hardware.


----------

